# Dunning Ent./ Devins Lawn Service winter 2010/11



## devins (Oct 31, 2009)

ok, to start im 15. i run devins lawn service, next winter i will start plowing a few drives. this thread will mostly be pictures of my dads winter he owns Dunning Enterprise. the truck is a 1990 Chevy 15004.3 with 7.5 Myers. here is some pictures for 12-6-2010. i went with him, wo got off school yesterday and today. more to come. also i have a video from the worst dive ive ever seen. hills, and turns, 90 degree bends, ravines off to the side.. its bad. ill upload that later.

first picture is what i woke up to at 6am.
second is pulling into a drive out in Munson.
third one is the customers 1 ton. he had that out the night before, that is all the snow that had fallen overnight!
forth. looking out the drive and in the road
fifth is well.. the truck in all of its glory!


----------



## devins (Oct 31, 2009)

more pictures.


----------



## devins (Oct 31, 2009)

more pictures.
forth picture. the kubota isn't ours. its thew customers. hes a family friend and was scraping down the drive. when we came back for the second push of the day he had cleaned the whole drive with the tractor..oh well.. they signed a contract! payup

fifth:the end for now lol:laughing:


----------



## devins (Oct 31, 2009)

well here's the links to the of the videos. the first video is coming from the road in. at the end of that one you go right up the hill and around to where the barn is. the second one ends coming down to where the first one is, follow? all one driveway.


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

Great pics young man. I am jealous, i want some white stuff.


----------



## devins (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you sir, yeah, we got hammered yesterday, my dad had customer that he did at 5:30 calling at noon, asking if he was going to come plow today lol its still snowing here today


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice pictures but I have a begging question. How do you "own" and lawn service company being 15? Do you like go out and cut grass in study hall or something? Just curious cause I swear there is hardly anyone on here over the age of 25 and they all have "empires".

Either way I'm down for some more pics


----------



## devins (Oct 31, 2009)

@ 466 bb - i own devins lawn service its just me a one man show, but im making money, so its all good, i have a thread somewhere on lawn site... 

and ill get more pictures when we go back out later for yall


----------



## devins (Oct 31, 2009)

well haha here is a couple more pictures of Dunning Ent. we went out to my dads buddy's house to plow him out and well..his buddy's truck wouldn't goo out of the drive..ill let the pictures speak for themselves


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Man, working with your dad is great. I have been doing it for 4 or 5 years now and it is the best learning opportunity and way of bonding. And a reason for your dad to give you money!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics...that is def a crazy driveway


----------



## devins (Oct 31, 2009)

yeah, working with your dad is a great experience, i almost feel bad, when i don't go along with him..

drive sure is crazy!

so, now new snow pictures, but got some of what my dad did today. wish i went with him for this..he went out to plow a drive that hadn't been touched yet all year. did it fine, then went to plow off into the yard to put a dumpster there....keep in mind this is the house he burred a skid steer and the steak-body, twice, at 2 weeks ago...he gets 3 pushes in and goes for a 4th, feels the truck starting to sink, it just sinks! first stuck of the year. had to call his buddy to pull him out with the jeep. then when he got home, found out the oilpan on the truck is shot, big puddle of oil under truck:crying:


----------

